# Puppy sleeping a lot and not eating much



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Baxter is now 9 weeks, 10 weeks on Saturday. He has settled so well, sleeping through at night in his crate and staying dry, toilet training going really well. We started puppy training classes tues night and he really enjoyed meeting the other dogs and have since been practising the commands we learnt and picking up really well. 

Yday and today he had slept quite a lot and not eaten much. Is this normal? He hasn't eaten anything at all today so far! 

Any advice would be good.

Thanks


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Let me start by saying not eating is not good. Puppies are growing quickly and require a high quality nutritious food and lots of play and sleep. So if he is not eating do be careful. 
Also I would be concerned about puppy classes at such a young age as a dog of your age doesn't have all its shots. Nor do the other ones. 

That being said if you are stimulating him a lot at a puppy classes and training , I found this can wear out a v quickly as physical exercise or even quicker. My dogs take longer to recoup after a weekend of dog shows versus a weekend of field trials. Like that puppy class. Dog shows have so much mental, sight, auditory, and olfactory stimulation and stress especially indoor shows. It just wears them our completely. Keep a good eye on your pup and if he isn't eating take him to the vet

Joe


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

At such a tender age, puppies are quite vulnerable. If he doesn't eat after even a little encouragement, take him to the Vet right away. Adult dogs can just get fussy or tired of their food, but Baxter is really, really young and can't afford to go too long without food and drink.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree with the other posts about being careful.

With that siad, you might have a fussy eater in your puppy. Savannah sometimes needs a bit of help getting started, but once she realizes she is hungry, she will clean the bowl. Usually I add a spoonful of wet dog food to her dry food. Others have had some luck adding a bit of warm water; although, that never worked for us. You might also try just putting a few of the kibbles on the floor. Savannah hated her bowl when she was really young. Do a search on the forum for some of the different ways others have encouraged their fussy eaters. 

Good luck!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Guys 

The puppy training is held at the Vets in a sterilised indoor room with only puppies of same age. All of them have had to have first shot and at least 4 days after. He has his 2nd shot on Monday and then 1 week later we can start taking him out. Can't wait!!

He has eaten his dinner last night now. Again not interested in Breakfast, had a small amount. I think he probably had around 200g of the 340g recommened on the packet for the day. He was an absolute nightmare last night with biting, jumping and grabbing at clothes. He finally crashed at about 8.30pm. Still slept ok through the night and sleepy as usual this morning. He is still pooing as normal and firm good poos.

I will see if he will eat his lunch. I have just bought a different flavour of his kibble so will see if that helps. If not will ring the vet.

Thanks again!


----------

